# Icon einer JNLP-Datei ändern ??



## VfL_Freak (7. Dez 2016)

Moin,

mein Chef möchte das Icon einer JNLP-Datei geändert haben ....
Statt der _Kaffeetasse_ soll bspw. das schwarze 'E' auf gelbem Grund erscheinen (siehe Anlage)!

Über das Kontextmenü und "Eigenschaften" klappt es schon mal nicht, da mir hier die Funktionalität zum Wechseln des Icon nicht angeboten wird!
Ich vermute auch ganz stark, dass das gar nicht geht!

Oder hat jemand eine zündende Idee ??

Danke und Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## JCODA (7. Dez 2016)

Die jnlp Datei hat ein "icon" Attribut, ich weiß nicht, ob es das ist, was du suchst, hier: http://www.java-forum.org/thema/webstart-und-desktop-icon.55906/ wurde das schon mal beantwortet


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Dez 2016)

Moinsen,


JCODA hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß nicht, ob es das ist, was du suchst


ich glaube nicht, dabei geht es ja IMHO 'nur' um das Icon für die Desktop-Verknüpfung des Programms !
Ich möchte aber das Icon der JNLP selbst im Unterordner ändern :-(

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------

